# Awake at night??? what the heck???



## camb (Nov 17, 2009)

So recently my tegu has been slowing down. And I haven't been seeing her much lately, I figured it was some form of hibernation. I would still see her in the morning every three days or so, and offer yer some food. But two nights ago I came down to the cage at about 10:00pm to change her water and mist the cage, and about ten mnutes later she woke up. I thought this was just cause I was messing in her cage. But just now I came down to do the same. And she was allready up???? She was crawling around and looked very hungry. So I gave her some stawberries and blue berries as it was all I had on hand. What would cause her to be up at these times and not at all durring the day?? Is it possible that some reason with the decreased hours of daylight I'm giving her in the winter, her day and night cycles switched or something?? I have no idea what's happening, so any insight would be helpful.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Nov 17, 2009)

How many hours are you leaving on her lights?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 17, 2009)

i have been having a similar situation with my b/w tegu i have seen him woke as late a 2 am searching for food i cut all his lights off but he is still up he is up during the day but only eats late i dont know what it is but i just let him do his thing


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't think much of it. My little guy used to do that a little like he was confused or something. I just held him for a few seconds and then placed him in his hide and he was out. But I would give it a few days and she should be back to normal.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine is also doing that. I even took her to work with me to see the sunshine and she hasn't had her heat lamp since she goes out with me and she still sleep all day and wakes at 2 also and goes all the way to 5. So she wakes me up when I want to sleep and goes to sleep when she should be awake. I think I did mess up her clock since I used to leave her light on 24 hours at one time. So now I am cursed


----------

